# Emma



## Steerpike (Nov 4, 2015)

Not fantasy, but...

I'm about 120 pages or so into Jane Austen's _Emma._I am enjoying the book, but I have to say that I'm not sure I like Emma all that much. She's smart and witty, but at the same time she has an overly-inflated view of her own ability to perceive social situations, and a false sense of her own importance in them. Her blunders have cost Harriet her first prospect (and, likely, a chance to be happy).

Emma is the title character, yet so far I wonder if we're meant to like her.


----------



## Heliotrope (Nov 4, 2015)

You aren't (I don't think). Do you want spoilers? 

Basically this is the negative quality she has to learn to change.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 4, 2015)

Heliotrope said:


> You aren't (I don't think). Do you want spoilers?
> 
> Basically this is the negative quality she has to learn to change.



Minor spoilers are OK. I think she's just starting to realize that she's made a mistake. Mr. Elton made his feelings known in the carriage, and despite being warned Emma never saw it coming. Poor Harriet is a mess. But what I don't know yet is how Emma will handle this, or whether it will change her as a person.


----------



## Heliotrope (Nov 4, 2015)

Direct quote from Austin

""I am going to take a heroine whom no one but myself will much like."" 

She gets what she deserves.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 5, 2015)

Heliotrope said:


> She gets what she deserves.


A Puppy? :dance:
I love the book btw...


----------



## Chessie (Nov 5, 2015)

She totally gets what she deserves. I don't much like Emma, and for that matter, Jane Austen in general. But have fun reading!


----------



## KC Trae Becker (Nov 5, 2015)

It was an interesting read. A far cry from _Pride and Prejudice_. Not a book I'd recommend to non Jane Austen fans. But I felt the ending was satisfying. Though I still don't like Emma much.


----------

